# Montreal



## pot man27 (Feb 27, 2007)

I was planing on going to montreal and finding a seed shop there i was wondering if anyone knows if there is a seed shop in montreal


----------



## pot man27 (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks hopefully making the trip to our neighbors to the north this weekend i will definitly try to go to quebec seed bank


----------



## Bubby (Feb 28, 2007)

How have I not heard of that! Nice find O.C..

edit: The quebecseedbank seems to have changed location (busted!?) www.quebecseedbank.ca redirects you to http://www.infoquebec.net/USOA/

Maybe drop by psychonauts? I know that place is still running, but I'm not sure how real their claim of selling seeds is: http://www.psychonaut.ca/


----------



## Bubby (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope that isn't the guys house, heh. I've got a buddy right near there, I'll check it out sometime. 

potman, why don't you order through the mail? Bringing those over the border has it's potential risks.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 30, 2007)

Too bad they don't have the varieties I need!


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 30, 2007)

My fiance and I say we get high by doing customs... It's a freakin' rush and a half bring beans over the boarder.


----------

